# هنا حلول الكتاب الشهير Chemical Reaction Engineering



## أبوبكرمصطفى (21 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الأخوة الأفاضل سوف أقوم برفع حلول كتاب Chemical Reaction Engineering للكاتب :Octave Leven Spiele.


----------



## أبوبكرمصطفى (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بقية الحلول


----------



## أبوبكرمصطفى (21 ديسمبر 2010)

وهنا الفصول :7و 8 و9


----------



## أبوبكرمصطفى (21 ديسمبر 2010)

هنا حلول الفصول 10 و11 و 12


----------



## السحابةالبيضاء (21 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا بعدد من خلقه الله


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 ديسمبر 2010)

عاشت الأيادي أخي أبو بكر على هذا المجهود المميز ........


----------



## الموت الصامت (25 ديسمبر 2010)

ما هو تفاعل استنتاج اليوريا؟


----------



## أبوبكرمصطفى (26 ديسمبر 2010)

ما المقصود شرحه؟ سؤالك غير واضح.


----------



## سراب الغريب (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جزيت الجنة و فرج الله همك و كربك .. و يسر لك أمورك كلها ...


----------



## محمود بن حسين (30 ديسمبر 2010)

تم التحميل 
بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سراب الغريب (8 يناير 2011)

عذرا أخي لكن هل يوجد حلول للفصول 13 و 14 و 15 و 16و 17 ؟؟؟

جزيت الجنة .. شكرا لك


----------



## ham66jack (16 يناير 2011)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## الهيثم09 (16 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Iraq Engineer (23 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي على هذا المجهود الكبير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الضحية (25 يناير 2011)

*اخى السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته رجاءا اريد حلول هذا الكتاب للضروره القصوى*

*Transport Processes and Separation Process Principles (Includes Unit Operations)*


*شكرا لك مقدما *


----------



## safa aldin (26 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندسة وبكيفي (27 يناير 2011)

تم التحميل جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## علي عبدالله النصر (1 فبراير 2011)

مشكور على حلول الكتاب ممكن التحميل


----------



## علي عبدالله النصر (1 فبراير 2011)

مشكور جزيل الشكر


----------



## bordji1988 (2 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم (حمزة من الجزائر)


----------



## علي السبعين (6 مارس 2011)

TRe makseeh


----------



## علي السبعين (9 مارس 2011)

مشششششككككوور اخخخخووووووووي بارك اللة بيك


----------



## هاني1986 (11 مارس 2011)

مشكور جدا


----------



## علي السبعين (14 مارس 2011)

انتظار للاجابة عن اسئلة الطبعة ارابعة كيميكال ري اكشن


----------



## safa aldin (14 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رغدة ليبيا (11 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير 

تحياتى ليك


----------



## المازونى (3 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

